
Teaching machines to spot essential information in physical systems - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-03-machines-essential-physical.html
======
rubidium
Obligatory arxiv link:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.06279](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.06279)

------
kangxitenant
Is the learning supervised? How were the labels generated and represented in
what form?

